# Custom interior combination on 530i?



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Jon,

Compliments on a great site. I know you hear this all the time, but if you were anywhere near (i.e, less than 1,500 miles away) from me, you'd have my business.

Anyway, to my question. I am doing a Euro Delivery of a 2003 530i, and am interested in the Natural Brown Leather available on the 330s. Can a 530i be equipped with this option?

Second question - I'm not picking up my car until May 2003 (that is when I had a trip to Germany already planned). My dealer sent in a "Pre-Reservation Request Form" to BMW European Deliver. I understand that this is essentially a request for a production number some time in the future. With a May 14, 2003 pickup date, when can I expect to get a production number out of BMW?

Many thank,

Sam
Boston, MA


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Compliments on a great site. I know you hear this all the time, but if you were anywhere near (i.e, less than 1,500 miles away) from me, you'd have my business.
> 
> ...


Today is the last day of the month (the functional equivalent
of "hell" in the car business), so I'm going to have to be brief
here.

Special Orders and the European Delivery Program 
are mutually exclusive concepts...

Even if special orders were compatible with ED,
there is no Natural Brown interior offering for E39s...

:banghead:

Regretfully,
--Jon


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks Jon. When time permits (i.e., after your 2002 fire sale), I would like to hear your thoughts on part two of my question.

In the meantime, I guess I will stick with my Silver/Black choice.

Cheers.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry about that... You can expect to receive your production
number some time in the January/February timeframe.

:thumbup:


----------

